# 12th Annual Smith Point Fishing Tourament



## captredneck (Mar 28, 2007)

The 12th Annual Smith Point Fishing Tourament(benefiting the Smith Point VFD) will be held on Saturday,August 17th 2013.
Captain's dinner and Calcutta will be Friday night Aug 16th at 7:00pm at the Smith Point VFD.
More details to come along with rules and entry forms.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm in!!


----------



## rednecksbaybaby (Feb 27, 2013)

*12th Annual Smith Point Fishing Tournament*

*12th Annual -- Smith Point Fishing Tournament (benefiting the SPVFD)*
*SATURDAY -- AUGUST 17, 2013* (one day tournament)
*TIME:* No fishing before 5:30 a.m.
*WEIGH-IN FISH: * between 3:00 â€" 4:00 pm
*LOCATION:* Smith Point Volunteer Fire Department Building, 309 Plummer Camp Road, Smith Point, Texas
*REMINDER*: This is an *amateur *tournament only. *NO* guide participation is allowed, and that includes the hiring of a guide even if he does not fish during the trip.

ENTRY FEE *- $40 per person*

LARGEST *TROUT* JACKPOT â€" separate entry fee $10.00_. All boat team members have to pay entry fee to be eligible to win. Single trout entry per team â€" winner takes all._

LARGEST *REDFISH* JACKPOT â€" separate entry fee $10.00. _All boat team members have to pay entry fee to be eligible to win. Single redfish entry per team â€" winner takes all._

DEADLINE FOR ENTRY â€" Friday August 16, 2012 â€" NO EXCEPTIONS!
ENTRY FORMS - if you are unable to open the attached ENTRY FORM, send an email to [email protected] or contact one of the individuals listed at the bottom of this page
Entry forms can be mailed in advance, but must be received *no later than Thursday, August 15.* Mail entry forms to Rickey Weaver, 109 Hugh Street, Anahuac, TX 77514.

CALCUTTA â€" will be held at the Smith Point VFD Building â€" Friday, August 16 starting @ 6:00 pm. All entrants will be sold. Anyone can participate in this event. 
***** We will be serving BBQ with all the trimmings on Friday night, so come out and join the fun!*
***** All team members will receive a free hat and koozie, courtesy of Mike McLennan and Martin Chrysler Dodge in Cleveland!*

Entry fish caught in public waters of Trinity, Galveston and East Galveston Bay only._ (No fishing behind weirs/dams, private ponds, private lakes or any jetties)._ 
Rod & Reel gear only. Bait can be either dead or alive - artificial lures are allowed. 
*ALL FISH â€" SLOT SIZE ONLY *
Â· No oversized tagged redfish in stringer or large redfish category - slot limit only (none over 28"). Only 1 Trout over 25â€ allowed in stringer. 
Â· All TPWD Rules and Regulations regarding bag and size limits apply. 

*Decision of the judge is FINAL*. In the event there is a tie of weights in a category, the winner will be chosen by the length of the longest fish in the stringer as entered in category. 
Should both fish be same length and weight, the pot will be divided equally among the two entries. 
All measurement of fish will be done utilizing official *â€œCheck-It-Stickâ€* and *Tori Meter*.

*Categories and Prizes to be awarded (either or all per boat):*

*== 1 (one) Stringer of 3 Trout *

1st place Trout Stringer = 15% of entry fee total 
2nd place Trout Stringer = 10% of entry fee total
3rd place Trout Stringer = 5% of entry fee total 
*== 1 (one) Stringer of 2 Redfish *

1st place Redfish Stringer = 15% of entry fee total
2nd place Redfish Stringer = 10% of entry fee total 
3rd place Redfish Stringer = 5% of entry fee total 
*== 1st Place Largest Redfish === (winner takes all) *

*== 1st Place Largest Trout ===(winner takes all)*

*********** MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO ~ SPVFD -- We will also accept cash the night of the calcutta.

*For more information or entry form, contact: *
Rickey Weaver @ 409 540-4992 / 409 355-2521
Donna Chance @ 281 703-4258 / 409 355-2521

TOTAL FEES 
FOR TEAM: ______________________
Include big trout and big red division entries. If fishing as a team, you must include entry for entire team.

*Smith Point, TX*
*12th Annual Fishing Tournament - Saturday, August 17, 2013 *
_(Proceeds to benefit the SPVFD)_
Amateur Open Tournament (NO GUIDES) ~ Team or Individual ~
Ã¼ Bring entry form and fees to the Calcutta on Friday August 16 â€" SMITH POINT FIRE STATION.
Ã¼ Mail entry form and fees to Rickey Weaver, 109 Hugh Street, Anahuac, Texas 77514. 
Ã¼ *Must be received by Thursday, 15 August, so please mail early!*

*TEAM CAPTAIN NAME*: ______________________________________________________________
PHONE NUMBER: ___________________________________________
EMAIL: ____________________________________________________
TOURNAMENT ENTRY FEE = $40.00 __________________
LARGEST TROUT JACKPOT ENTRY FEE = $10.00 _______________
LARGEST REDFISH JACKPOT ENTRY FEE = $10.00 ______________ TOTAL PAID: ___________

*ANGLER # 2*: ______________________________________________________________
PHONE NUMBER: ___________________________________________
EMAIL: ____________________________________________________
TOURNAMENT ENTRY FEE = $40.00 __________________
LARGEST TROUT JACKPOT ENTRY FEE = $10.00 _______________
LARGEST REDFISH JACKPOT ENTRY FEE = $10.00 ______________ TOTAL PAID: ___________

*ANGLER # 3*: ______________________________________________________________
PHONE NUMBER: ___________________________________________
EMAIL: ____________________________________________________
TOURNAMENT ENTRY FEE = $40.00 __________________
LARGEST TROUT JACKPOT ENTRY FEE = $10.00 _______________
LARGEST REDFISH JACKPOT ENTRY FEE = $10.00 ______________ TOTAL PAID: ___________

*ANGLER # 4*: ______________________________________________________________
PHONE NUMBER: ___________________________________________
EMAIL: ____________________________________________________
TOURNAMENT ENTRY FEE = $40.00 __________________
LARGEST TROUT JACKPOT ENTRY FEE = $10.00 _______________
LARGEST REDFISH JACKPOT ENTRY FEE = $10.00 ______________ TOTAL PAID: ___________

*Donations of extra fish for SPVFD fish fry and action will be appreciated!*​​


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Can we get to the weigh in by boat? Never been over there before.


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

Any results?


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

All ladies team of Debbie May, Cindy Mayeux and me took 2nd place Trout Stringer. We had 12 1/2 pounds for 3 fish. First place as 14 1/2 pounds but I don't remember their name for sure. Debbie May played captain and the weatherman got the forecast way wrong. 5mph winds turned into about 15-20 mph straight out of the north.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Smith Point VFD Tournament*

I believe the 1st place Trout stringer went to Justin Woody.
Here is a pic of our Team, 2nd place Trout stringer/Calcutta ... 
Like Sharon said, the weatherman got it way wrong but we stuck with it and waited for that 11/2 hour break in the wind to pick up our Trout!


----------

